# Cant volunteer at more than one rescue???



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Is there a good reason why a rescue group wouldnt want you to volunteer at more than one rescue?

I was totally floored today when I went to volunteer and they said it was a conflict of interest. I have to decide which one I want to join. 

This to me says, hey were about the politics not the animals but maybe since I am not in one yet I am not seeing the issues associated with this???

What would you do?


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Lord..I can't imagine! We love volunteers at our shelter and I don't care how many they volunteer at


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I would never talk to that rescue again and would always tell people about it so they went elsewhere and maybe they would eventually get over their pig headedness


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea the explanation presented to me was that they used to be the same group and then they split so maybe there really is political reasons that might potentially cause a genuine problem within the group and they are trying to prevent that from happening. I don't know if this will change anybody's perspective.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is possible to transfer parvo and other diseases on your shoes and clothing. That might be a concern. Not sure otherwise.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Narny said:


> Yea the explanation presented to me was that they used to be the same group and then they split so maybe there really is political reasons that might potentially cause a genuine problem within the group and they are trying to prevent that from happening. I don't know if this will change anybody's perspective.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just because people are really in to helping animals doesn't mean they are great people-persons. There always seem to be politics involved in animal-related organizations. People are over-used, misunderstandings and differences of opinions on things. I think the idea is that if you are frequenting both groups, it will just keep stuff going back and forth.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My my opinion is I don't want to be a part of any kind of drama anywhere. So maybe I do need to choose one it just seems like a waste since one wont always need my help.

I can't keep dogs a foster but I'd be more than willing to help out with transfers or stuff like that. I certainly don't want to kick up any drama.

Boo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

How about your local animal shelter? I realize the rescue and no-kill groups are probably easier to be around emotionally, but trust me...those of us who have to take in all strays that hit the door sure need the help as much as (or more than) some of the private rescues. Heck we just need people to give our little scruffys a bath and grooming. Or to walk them. Think about it...they will love you for it.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

No I would think most would not have that policy. I know someone who even has fosters from various rescues at the same time.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

They can't dictate what you are allowed to do. If they don't want you because you volunteer for another rescue then it's their loss. I'm sure there are plenty of other rescues that wouldn't mind you being involved with more than one. I wish groups would learn to work together.

There are two groups in my area that split from the same original rescue. There are definitely some common volunteers and they work together - it helps get more done.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be with a Rescue like that either. I will def. continue with the GSD Rescue that Gizmo took over. Those are great people and yesterday I applied with the local SPCA. 

I'd run from the group that doesn't want you to volunteer with multiple Rescues.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Narny said:


> Is there a good reason why a rescue group wouldnt want you to volunteer at more than one rescue?
> 
> I was totally floored today when I went to volunteer and they said it was a conflict of interest. I have to decide which one I want to join.
> 
> ...


Join the one that doesn't have that policy. The rescue I volunteer at works with the other rescues in the area and they help each other when they can. We are all on the same facebook pages that share lost and found animals and the animals at the various local shelters. Some of the people transport for more than one rescue and a few also work at local shelters. Several of the fosters, do so for several of the rescues and we will all try to move dogs around and make space and share resources. When a big hording situation came up they coordinated rescue efforts and the dogs went to whoever had room.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Narny said:


> Yea the explanation presented to me was that they used to be the same group and then they split so maybe there really is political reasons that might potentially cause a genuine problem within the group and they are trying to prevent that from happening. I don't know if this will change anybody's perspective.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At first I thought it sounded assinine. Then I read this. Having volunteered for a rescue that underwent a similar split (before I joined) and seeing the YEARS of drama that happened afterwards, it probably is a genuine concern. Either way it's childish on both parties parts that they can't work together, but humans are humans and there will always be politics to some extent. Some just worst than others.

With that said, there is no reason that you have to deal iwth it. If it doesn't feel right to you then pass. Or tell them you have no interest in catty behavior and just want to help the dogs--so you'll volunteer for both or none, take it or leave it.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Oy, I used to foster for a rescue and I quit when I couldn't take the politics anymore. One group split away from another and they hated each other...I almost adopted a dog from one rescue and was told that if I did I would never be able to volunteer for the other rescue. Crazy! Didn't adopt the dog but that is not why. For the life of me I just can't understand. 

I still do some volunteer work for one of the rescues but not much. I decided to focus my efforts on the Seeing Eye instead.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have fostered for 2 rescues, at the same time. I cleared it with the one before taking from the other, and the other knew I was fostering from the first as well. They are similar in the way they do things, the standards they have, their policies, etc, so for them and for me, it was easy. Both dogs went to each others' meet and greets together and each rescue saw the other dog as one of theirs - it was very nice. But the main thing is that the rescues shared many similarities. And those similarities are the reasons that I help both of those rescues. 

So I would look at the underpinnings of each group - their policies and procedures. There are stickies in this section to read to help you figure out what you are looking for in a group to volunteer with. 

I have certain things that are important to me - vet references, lifelong support of the dog, safe placement/matching, ability for the foster home to choose the home for the dog, follow up, home checks - not just for my fosters, for all the dogs, among other things. So before I volunteer, I sit back and really try to get an idea of what I am getting into. 

If I were just starting out, I would not start out fostering, but would volunteer at events and other things to see if I am really a match with the group that I am looking at. It is easier to back slowly away from a group without a dog attached to you! And I am always aware and watchful because groups change over time, and I continually evaluate to be sure that my values and a rescues' values match.

I can see why 2 groups who may have fundamental differences in how they approach rescues, would not do well sharing a volunteer - or how that volunteer would have to have 2 sets of standards to do so - and I can't imagine how that would work. 

This is not to say you can't help a rescue and a shelter - they have very different ways of doing things.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It probably is politics. I would skip the drama, as well.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I decided to withdraw my application from the group who gave the ultimatum. I told them that if they needed help with transports and vet visits that I would still be more than willing to help out but that I was sad that such a policy was needed. I applied to the other group first so I should really go that way. 

They responded with sometimes they do work together etc etc and that they would keep my app on file.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

When I ran the foster program for a large, regional open admission shelter, I actually did have a policy that fosters for one particular rescue could not also foster for us. 

Here was my reasoning: the other rescue was infamous for picking up sick animals and sending them straight to foster care. So a litter of kittens could be actively showing signs of illness and rather than going to the vet, they went straight to a home. Puppies with the tell tale signs of parvo (that smell is like nothing else) weren't sent to the vet. They would go straight to foster. 

When I first started working in the foster office, there were several foster homes that worked with both of us. It was common for a duel foster parent to come in and select a dog to foster, then ten minutes after getting home with the dog send out an e-mail blast begging for a home to save it's life. There was a ton of rhetoric used with that group and they could be difficult to work with. 

It just wasn't worth the hassles that so often accompanied their involvement, so we instituted a policy to not use foster homes that also worked with them. If it was a former foster home, we used a case by case review to make a decision. 

Cross volunteering/fostering works great when the organizations share basic philosophies and operate in the same, general way (like making sure animals are vetted prior to being placed in a foster home, for instance). It is a mess when there are philosophical differences and procedural differences that get in the way of making good choices for the animals.
Sheilah


----------

